# Men who are owned by a Havanese



## Lilly's mom

*Alright guys a thread just for you. May I suggest a picture of you with your special Hav. We have al kinds of photos of the ladies it is time for the gentlemen to step up. If you name isn't in your signature or under your avatar perhaps you would consider it. It is nice to know human names along with the pups. Thanks :biggrin1:*


----------



## Leeann

Oh what a wonderful idea Katrina, come on guys post those pictures.


----------



## Leslie

Yeah, let's see who's "man enough" to step up and post! ound:


----------



## Callalilly

Speaking of the fellas who LOVE their Havs - does anyone know what happened to Jim Montana? I haven't seen him post in months, seems strange. I hope all is well with Minka and Tully.


----------



## ama0722

I expect matching outfits


----------



## Beamer

Hmmmmmmmm... Pretty sure there are pics of me all over the place.. 
But, I guessssssssss I could put something together with the Beamer 

Ryan


----------



## Tritia

ama0722 said:


> I expect matching outfits


ound:


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Ryan is stepping up to the plate. :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722

Ryan- I think you and Beamer should get matching pink polo shirts


----------



## casperkeep

Yeah that would be too cute....hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## DanielBMe

Oddly enough I don't have any pics with me and Bogart or Brando in them together. I'll have to see if I can get a friend to take a pic or get my camera on remote. I just don't want to break any computer screens lol


----------



## RickR

Paula told me to "man-up".....sheesh, I hate it when she does that.


----------



## Lynn

Good job Rick!!! Now I can put a face with you....loved the picture. I will post one of my husband with his babies.


----------



## ChristineL

Awww I love the pics of the dads with their babies! Here is one of me, Buffy & her dad at Xmas, and Kahlua trying to escape from her dad's grasp.


----------



## Judy A

You go guys!! The only one I have of my DH with the dogs is when both are sleeping.....cute of the dogs, not so cute of DH!! :biggrin1: Nice to see all of the men aboard the forum.


----------



## Thumper

Great pictures, everyone! Nice to see the guys with the babies 

Here's my all time *favorite* picture of Gucci and my son, and one of her and DH, helping him with yardwork! She always does ...

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

*Me and Daddy*

This is one of my favorite pictures with Jillee and her Daddy....he loves soo much....which really warms my heart....the hard part about seeing him with our babies is the fact that I know he would make a great daddy to some human babies....but I am unable to have children. It is hard sometimes but I know that God has his reasoning behind it all. I am close with all my friends children...plus I have twin one year old nephews.....that I Love to pieces!!!


----------



## maryam187

Good to see some testosterone on the pics, LOL. 
Christine, do Kahlua and Buffy have the same dad?! I assume, yes, so wow, what a difference a haircut and some weight loss can make. I like both guys though :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer

Kara,
Thats a great pic of your husbands backside.. lol
Gucci to! 

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl

Here are the men in Sissy's life. The first two are of DH and Sis. The last one is of our son and Sissy.


----------



## Thumper

Beamer said:


> Kara,
> Thats a great pic of your husbands backside.. lol
> Gucci to!
> 
> Ryan


Yeah! LOL

They love each other! 

Kara


----------



## Lilly's mom

* Thanks for taking the time to post your nice pictures.* :cheer2:


----------



## pjewel

Aw, the guys look great with their babies. Lotta love to go around.


----------



## Moko

Lynn said:


> Good job Rick!!! Now I can put a face with you....loved the picture. I will post one of my husband with his babies.


It looks like Missy is wearing shoes! Really cute!


----------



## irnfit

Hubby said take a pic of me and the dogs under this sign. He thought it was funny because it said Cubana...Havanese/Cuban. HaHa


----------



## havaluv

I took this one of hubby Andrew with Oliver over Christmas break. They love each other!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is a pic of hubby with his "helpers" on his birthday....Heidi, Jester and my son too~
Notice Jester on hubby's lap? What a goofball! If you sit, Jester thinks it's an open invitation no matter where you are!


----------



## ChristineL

Maryam - LOL! Yeah, they have the same daddy  The long-haired one as taken about mid last year. I didn't have any more recent ones on my laptop


----------



## Suuske747

Oh these picciessss... Men & puppies  I think many of us ladies are melting away at the sight of these loving macho's hahahaha

Here's Sierra and her Hero  I made this collage a year ago for Eric's B-day and had it printed on Photopaper but in huge poster print!!!
I'm not sure whether I had posted this one before.... She really adores him!!! And vice versa!!! 
I mean...Eric is kinda a perfectionist.....and extremely organised...so the day before we would get Sierra, he removed the 2 carpets from under the dinner table and salontable....and they would be returned when Sierra would be potty trained.....
Well...Sierra was home, half an hour....and both carpets where back...and the big one from under the dinner table was place right in the middel of the living room...."because Sierra was slipping so much on the cold tiles".....I said: but it will be stained, she is NOT potted trained yet..... He then said, Oh well, we'll just have to get a new carpet then...
hahahahah I was hugely shocked!!!! Hahaha Having Sierra has definitely made my guy much more flexible!!!


----------



## amy-ciara

Our Dad, Amy and Ciara in Benidorm at the beach .
Playing in the garden on the second picture. (Northsea area)


----------



## Beamer

*Beamer and I*

Here is a pic of Beamer and myself sometime during the summer...wow, he was so small back then!?
Its abit old but I dont have any really new ones of us 2 together.. will take some sooon!!


----------



## ama0722

Very nice posts!

Shelly- that view is amazing! Were the dogs allowed on the beach?

Eric sounds a lot like my husband- he does the laundry because he organizes everything and I don't! Lets just say I am completely comfortable with my closet not being color and length organized!

Martina- Your husband looks very involved with the two little ones, very nice backyard too!

Ryan- I am still waiting for the matching shirts!


----------



## ama0722

I have to say first my husband wanted a Newfoundland when we got engaged. His parents had a newfie mix on their farm so we went to look at them, well two weeks later, we picked up Belle as I had planned and now, he is in love with his bff Dora and she is equally smitten with him (now 5 years later). Belle is just there to make sure both of them don't get out of control. While he doesn't think of Dora as a toy dog, he does prefer to hike with no bows in her hair and not pushing the stroller <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Jane

I LOVE this thread! Men with their Havs!! What a great idea. Great photos, everyone!


----------



## Missy

So this picture isn't even Jasper of Cash but it is Lucy- our Hav-a-neice who introduced us to this wonderful breed and of course DH michael - this was taken a few christmas' ago


----------



## good buddy

It's fun to see all the Hav-daddies! Here's a pic of my hubby and Rufus on a walk through town today!


----------



## kawboy

I had my wife take a pic for this thread but my camera won't upload it for some reason. I'm getting connecting to computer but it's not doing anything.

We had a long day trying to take the carpet out of the dining room. The guy who put it in used nails and staples on the strips that go around the edges of the room to hold the carpet. My hands are blistered and bleeding trying to pull the staples out of the floor.

Nice pics of all you guys with your havs. I'll try again to upload this one for you.


----------



## kawboy

Found the problem. Here is a pic of Tasha with me. I really hate having my picture taken and posted on the internet but I'll do it for you nice folks. And my first name.

Terry


----------



## Paige

It's great to see all you hav-daddies. I know my hubby loves them as much as me. It's great living with havanese. Us women don't want to take all the fun.

I will have to get a picture of my boys with hubby tomorrow.


----------



## Lynn

This is really fun seeing all the havs with their dads:whoo: I know Casper loves his daddy...they have been best buds since he was a little guy.


----------



## Lynn

they are always together.... and this was a guy that didn't want another dogound:ound:


----------



## Callalilly

Ok I'll play along - I LOVE seeing all the men and their Havs this is great!
Hmm what are we going to do for June/Father's Day? Oh I'm sure Marj will come up with something great! Maybe graduation photos, Puppy Preschool, etc. anywhooo back on subject...........

But first, still no sign of Jim Montana? Anybody ever talk to him?

Here is my husband Ty and Callie when she was but a wee pup.........


----------



## irnfit

It's so great seeing all the guys with their furry pals. My DH said any time I'm ready for #3, just say the word. So, he's on board, but I am the one holding back right now. Maybe next year.


----------



## anneks

Hey Amanda, I don't have pics of Beamer and Ryan in matching shirts but I do have a video of Ryan singing. I might be persuaded to share it with you, for let's say......a puppy or two that you have snatched or are planning to snatch.


----------



## Thumper

Found a few more of DH and Gucci..Playing and such 

Kara


----------



## pjewel

What great pictures of the guys. You can tell they're all in love with their fur babies.


----------



## good buddy

irnfit said:


> It's so great seeing all the guys with their furry pals. My DH said any time I'm ready for #3, just say the word. So, he's on board, but I am the one holding back right now. Maybe next year.


Michele, My hubby is on board too and I've been holding off just a bit as well. I'd love to get through the coat change first if possible! :frusty:


----------



## maryam187

Here's my DH with Pablo. My 2 military Virgos just got back from a walk in the snow/rain. Note little Pablo has a camouflage leash matching his daddy's coat. DH probably kills me, if he knew I'm posting his pic here ound:


----------



## Amy R.

I love all these manly men with their Havs. No girly men here!! So cute. I've got to find one of my "boys" to post.
And, 'Lo, where are you on this thread?!


----------



## Lynn

maryam187 said:


> Here's my DH with Pablo. DH probably kills me, if he knew I'm posting his pic here ound:


Maryam,
Great picture!
I just tell my DH "Just posted another picture of you on the Havanese forum" and he just rolls his eyes at meound:ound: But that is what I really like about the Havanese dog....they are loving and cuddly for moms and then also tough and playful for their dads.

Kara, 
Love the pictures of your DH with Gucci, thanks for posting more for us


----------



## good buddy

Maryam, That's a great picture! My hubby says your hubby out manly manned him LOL!!


----------



## havaluv

I just love this thread! It's so neat to see the tender side of men...do you guys know how sexy that is??? :~) Great pics everyone!

I found another of Andrew and Ollie...I know it's not a great quality picture, but it was so endearing to see them cuddled up together sleeping. Awww.


----------



## pjewel

Shelly,

I agree with you. That is such a sweet shot, both of them in dreamland.


----------



## Paige

Here's all the men in my life.


----------



## Lynn

Wow Paige....you got some goood loooking men in your life!! LUCKY YOU!


----------



## pjewel

Funny,

I was just thinking the same thing . . . a handsome lot.


----------



## havaluv

Me too...lucky Paige! Although going through this thread, maybe good looking people are just attracted to havs...we seem to have more than our share of handsome men here!


----------



## ivyagogo

Here is my husband Chuck with Gryff. I love this picture.


----------



## maryam187

Awww, I love all these pictures, so so so cute, I mean 'sexy and manly' ound:


----------



## pjewel

Another handsome bloke. I can't believe what a handsome group we have here. Oh BTW, Gryff is one beautiful baby too.


----------



## Missy

What handsome DH's.


----------



## mckennasedona

I love this thread. All of the photos are terrific.


----------



## Leslie

Here's a photo of a happy Havanese daddy! 

As you can tell from Tori's size, it was from a few months ago. Believe it or not, he is even more in love w/her now, as if that was even possible!


----------



## Suuske747

Oh my gosh, I think that quite a few of us ladies are dribbling a bit now








Soooooo sexy!! Men and their Hav's!!!


----------



## Ans

First picture is my husband Hans with Hiro, when Hiro was 11 weeks.
Second picture is my husband Hans with on the left Hiro and on the right Hiros girlfriend Fine from Germany.


----------



## pjewel

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous -- all of them.


----------



## CinnCinn

This is a fun post! Here are a few of my guys.

First picture is my father-in-law (Retired Colonel) with Rocky. What a softie. Notice he's looking through my Dog Party Book! He has a Hav too, Carlos.

The other three are my DH, Brad and Rudy. I've got to take more pictures of him with Rocky.


----------



## Beamer

Great pics everyone!! 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187

:croc:


----------



## pjewel

Aw, these pictures are just wonderful. What a great thread this is. You can see the bond between man and bea . . . er, baby. Terrific idea to start it.


----------



## dotndani

Oh I love this thread and all these amazing hav daddys!!
I gotta take some of Duncan and his daddy!!!


----------



## dotndani

I found some.....Here's Duncan and daddy doing what they do best when together,that's after rough housing......


----------



## maryam187

Dot, those are cute pics, bet your DH doesn't know you posted them ound:


----------



## pjewel

Dot,

Cute, cute, cute! They all look so mellow when you put hav with dad.


----------



## Lynn

Dot,
That is too cute....does DH know you posted his picture????:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Wow! What wonderful pictures everyone! It's great getting to meet some of the Hav daddies out there. Guess I better get my butt in gear and take some, eh? lol I do have a couple of Ralph when Ricky was very small, but no recent ones. I'll have to remedy that. 

I want to compliment every single one of you that posted pics, but it would take too long to name you all. I think they all look GREAT ! 

Last May, we had a challenge that was about posting pics of the moms AND dads with their Havs, so I'll have to come up with something else this time around. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom

My son and Miss Lilly taking a nap on the way home from a field trip.


----------



## ChristineL

I love Duncan and his Daddy. So cute!


----------



## Guest

I LOVE all of these pictures, as you can see the little boy inside of the "manly-men!!!":biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

This is my all time favorite thread!!! There is just something about a man with a dog....and a havanese dog is the BEST!!!  I am really enjoying this...


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

My DH HATES to have his picture taken. So this was taken by surprise. I think i may have 1-2 more, but they are at home. I will post more if i can find it. He never had pets growing up so we were not sure how he would do. But let me tell you....he loves them all so much. It is sooo sweet to see. And yes, it is very sexy. They just dont realize it!

THis is the daily face lick Tripp gives when my DH Rae gets home. So he just grins & bears it!


----------



## casperkeep

All these pictures are sooo cute...it really shows the softer side of them all!!!! I will have to get some more with Jillee and her daddy. I think these little ones are the best ever.....just don't tell Lizzie and Ginger!!!


----------



## dotndani

Of course he doesn't know I posted these pics!!LOL!!
I don't even think he knows these pics exist.
My daughters covered him with their blanket and then Duncan assumed his position.LOL!!!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

Dot,

ound:ound:ound:ound: I always say what they don't know won't hurt them.ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief

I love this thread too!! How cute & sexy - a man and his Hav!! I gotta find some of mine!!


----------



## good buddy

Ohhh these pics just make em melt!! There is something so sweet about all these manly men with such tiny fluffy dogs!


----------



## Brady's mom

I only have pictures of DH and Brady snoozing. DH isn't a big one for photos. I have say he is in love with Brady and vice versa. They are truly best buddies!


----------



## Laurief

Awww, love the pics of Daddy & Brady!!


----------



## Suuske747

What is it with all these men sleeping on the couch with their Hav's........
Too old for a Teddy so I'll just grab my Hav'!!? hahahaha!!! 

Women are working and the men are snoring! hahahaha!!!

Just kidding, I love these pictures!!! Makes my heart beat faster!! Men and Hav's  Wooooohoooooo!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Oh, You guys...

You should've seen Gucci at 2am when My husband came home from his 5 day business trip to Canada, she did that "SUPER HAPPY DANCE" and was SO excited to see him, she was whimpering (like she does with me sometimes!) My husband was soooo happy that she missed him so much, In fact, I think he missed her terribly too because every time he called, he asked about her? Isn't that sweet?!

I love all these pictures on this thread!

Kara


----------



## RCKNROB

:whoo::whoo::whoo: Good Post and pictures. Whats better than having a Hav? Having a Dear Husband who loves them as much as we do.


----------



## Lina

I love all these pictures! It's so nice to see men with their Havs.

I think I've already posted these, but I love seeing Kubrick playing with his daddy, so here they are again.


----------



## irnfit

Catching up on this thread and it is so cute. All these big, strong men with their little furbabies.


----------



## marjrc

I love the latest pics! Very nice to see the 'face wash' Shannon. lol

Here are some of my hubby and two sons with Ricky over a year ago, when Ricky was a wee pup. I will have to get recent ones of them with both Sammy and Ricky though.


----------



## Jane

Here is a photo of my hubby holding both my boys....Scout was smaller then!

After we got Scout, he kept talking about "when we get a third"....I couldn't believe it! I'm not quite sure who would groom this hypothetical third Hav.....I've got my hands full for now!


----------



## pjewel

OMG, I'm going to have to rent-a-guy to get a photo in here. ound:These are so cute. Hmmm, maybe I can enlist my son or my grandson. I'll think on it.


----------



## Guest

*Just Add Milo!*



pjewel said:


> OMG, I'm going to have to rent-a-guy to get a photo in here. ound:These are so cute. Hmmm, maybe I can enlist my son or my grandson. I'll think on it.


Here Geri...Here's a MAN for you!!! :whoo: Just insert Milo!!!!ound:


----------



## Lynn

ound:ound:ound:ound:I can't stop laughing this is my all time favorite thread.


Marj,Love the pictures of your husband and son, and Jane....your husband sooo cute. Scott kind of looks like Missy. 

It makes me want to post another picture.....this one is my all time favorite, lets see if I can find it.....


----------



## Guest

Lynn..

Was that taken at the Oregon Coast??? Boiler Bay??


----------



## pjewel

imamurph52 said:


> Here Geri...Here's a MAN for you!!! :whoo: Just insert Milo!!!!ound:
> 
> View attachment 7358


Ooh, good choice Diane.


----------



## Lynn

imamurph52 said:


> Lynn..
> 
> Was that taken at the Oregon Coast??? Boiler Bay??


Diane,
Yes Oregon Coast.....we go every year, for a week or so. This is Devil's Punch Bowl...you know the place with the gooood chowder!!! We stayed at a awesome house in Depoe Bay, with a great beach.


----------



## Guest

Lynn said:


> Diane,
> Yes Oregon Coast.....we go every year, for a week or so. This is Devil's Punch Bowl...you know the place with the gooood chowder!!! We stayed at a awesome house in Depoe Bay, with a great beach.


Ohhhh YES...Mo's Clam Chowder!!!! It's really yummy!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

Diane,
Yes!! that is the chowder....I love it! I cooked all of this trip, but we would go there and get the chowder to go.


----------



## Guest

Lynn,

You can order it on line:

http://www.moschowder.com/home.cfm?dir_cat=13368


----------



## Lynn

Diane, 
WOW!!! times do change....I ordered some of the chowder, just to surprise my DH. 
Thanks for sharing the ordering infor!!

I also ordered some of that OptaGest digestive aid for Missy.


thank you for sharing


----------



## maryam187

Oh, just found another one of DH when Pablo was about 10 weeks old. DH is 'hiding' because he thought it's so un-manly to walk a puppy with clothes on :laugh:


----------



## maryam187

Oops, that didn't work, here it is...


----------



## Lina

Maryam, that pictures cracks me up! ound:


----------



## Guest

OH!!! Is THAT funny or what!!!


----------



## ama0722

hahaha! lucky you didn't get a little girl with pink rhinestone coat 

Amanda


----------



## BeverlyA

I am just loving this thread! I have all kinds of pictures of Lily and Winston with Jim, but nothing good with Cooper. 

I keep telling him I NEED a picture for the forum but he just groans. He hasn't been feeling too good lately and refuses to pose. I might have to photoshop two pictures together!

In the meantime, here's a picture of Coopers BFF, Cowboy John, watching a Cubs game with him.

oops! just found a pic of DH and Cooper!

Beverly


----------



## Lynn

Beverly,
Good looking pair....Cooper and your DH!


----------



## Sissygirl

Great pics of all the men!

Maryam, that is so funny. I think Pablo looks very manly in his sweater.


----------



## DAJsMom

I love this photo of DH and his Dusty girl. It was taken a while ago, but this is a common scene in our house.


----------



## RickR

Here's my boy with his pop in the GTO out for a summer cruise....max was riding shotgun.


----------



## irnfit

Here's my DH (Ralph) with his girl, Shelby.


----------



## Laurief

Michele, Ralph looks like he is trying to be so manly, but I bet he just melts around Shelby!!


----------



## irnfit

Ralph loves that little imp. She is so funny and she just decided she wanted to be with daddy today. So I snapped that pic.


----------



## Amy R.

What great pix! I will post my DH's soon. Hey, I love Cowboy John, what a character!


----------



## Moko

*Dusty's mom...*



DAJsMom said:


> I love this photo of DH and his Dusty girl. It was taken a while ago, but this is a common scene in our house.


Are both those pictures of Dusty?

I know you said the one picture was from awhile ago, but the difference in the coat is amazing!


----------



## DAJsMom

They are all her. Dusty's coat has changed a ton. I'll have to post some newer ones in the gallery


----------



## Moko

DAJsMom said:


> They are all her. Dusty's coat has changed a ton. I'll have to post some newer ones in the gallery


The "action" shot is so amazing, and SO beautiful!

Doesn't look like she has any problems with matts. You do a great job!


----------



## Amy R.

*MY BOYZ*

*Here are my boyz, DH Michael and Biscuit. In the first two pix, Biscuit is greeting DH when he arrives home from the office. In the second two pix they're hanging out in the den in their respective chairs watching TV.*


----------



## maryam187

Amy, that's really sweet...


----------



## Leslie

Amy~ I love how they watch TV together, so cute! Looks like your DH watches through his eyelids just like mine does, LOL!


----------



## Guest

DAJsMom said:


> I love this photo of DH and his Dusty girl. It was taken a while ago, but this is a common scene in our house.


This is a hoot! When I showed this photo to my DH and said "YOU" do THAT..
he laughed and said "Well, you need to get down on their level to communicate with them!!"ound:

I just LOVE everyones photos!!! This is a GREAT thread!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Amy,

That is SO cute, I love the greeting shot, and the male 'bonding' in front of the tube! LOL...How sweet! Your Dh looks smitten with Biscuit...In fact, all these gentlemen on this thread look like they are in love with their Havs!

Kara


----------



## Guest

Thumperlove said:


> Amy,
> 
> That is SO cute, I love the greeting shot, and the male 'bonding' in front of the tube! LOL...How sweet! Your Dh looks smitten with Biscuit...In fact, all these gentlemen on this thread look like they are in love with their Havs!
> 
> Kara


Kara...You mean "OUR" Hav's that WE talked them into and NOW they are smitten with!!! They're just on loan ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Amy R.

Thanks Maryam & Leslie!

Yeah, Kara, Biscuit & my DH have a really special bond. It is completely different than mine w/Biscuit's. I am the alpha and the mommy & Biscuit is just in awe of me. He watches at the window for me the entire time I am away. He is quiet and well-behaved with me.

Whereas with DH Biscuit is super playful and talkative. DH is INSANELY proud of him and drills him through all of his commands when we have guests~~how cute is that? And this is the man who didn't want a dog at all, just went along to please me. 

Yes, Diane, it is all toooo true!!


----------



## Laurief

I finally got pics of DH with the pups!! First is Lily greeting Daddy from work. She is in Love with her Daddy. The next is Logan and Lexi hanging on a Sunday morning with Dad in his favorite chair. Very often all three are up with him at once!!


----------



## DanielBMe

Alright well I managed to find a pic of me and Bogart. It's not the greatest pic. Bogart's face came out a little dark so I adjusted the brightness a bit.


----------



## pjewel

I have to disagree with you. It is a great picture. Love it.


----------



## DanielBMe

lol thanks! I just wish I wasn't blowing a kiss. Almost makes me look like I have Angelina Jolie lips ;-)


----------



## Suuske747

Woohoo! You are one tough cookie!! 
Such cool men the both of you!!


----------



## Guest

Ohhhhh, Daniel...NICE GQ shot! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Great pictures of the men!


----------



## Leeann

I love all these pictures, I really need to try and get my DH with the boys. That should be easy with Monte, he is such a daddy's boy.


----------



## good buddy

Ahhh Laurie, what could be better than that?? A happy hubby surrounded by Havs! Oh and Daniel! Nice to see you even with the puckered pout!


----------



## Thumper

Great picture, Daniel! And Laurie, your husband looks like a sweetheart!

Yes, Leeann! We need your contribution 

Diane, you are right! She's definately MY girl, lol....Like Amy's husband, my husband just went along with my wishes to appease me!!! He was against it at first, until I asked him if he'd rather 'undo' his vasectomy for a human child?!?!? LOL ound: (I was JOKING, but the sheer horror on his face was quite amusing) and he quickly wrote the check for Gucci. haha.

Kara


----------



## maryam187

This is DH with Pablo yesterday after a 2.5 hour playday. We decided it's time for him to be carried (first time we did this) because he was exhausted which turned into a hyper kid thing, LOL. The kid Pablo is, he would have ran all over the park even longer.


----------



## maryam187

Daniel, that's a really cool pic of you 2, love how Bogart's eyes are detectable despite the black face. Your Angelina-lips are hilarious!


----------



## ama0722

People pay a lot for Angelina lips out here  Great job seeing his eyes!

Cute pic of Pablo having to be dragged home!

Amanda


----------



## lfung5

What a great thread! I love all the pictures.


----------



## DanielBMe

> People pay a lot for Angelina lips out here


Well just to be clear, I didn't pay a thing. They are all naturel lol


----------



## NancyVB

This is the man that wanted a real dog?!? He LOVES our puppies!
The first picture is Oscar at about 4 months. the next one is Oscar and Emma as they uaually are when we watch t.v. The third is Shailee, the little love bug. I am really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Guest

Nancy,

I really like that last shot! 

How old are all of your Havs??? They look llike they are litter mates..


----------



## NancyVB

Thanks Diane. They are all from rescue. Emma is the oldest at 3 years Oscar is 2 years and Shailee (a Maltese that sneaks on the Havanese forum periodically) is 10 months. The last picture is one of my favorites.


----------



## ama0722

Daniel- good to hear!

Very cute photos Nancy! Your husband reminds me of my father in law that lives on a farm. When I first came home with Belle (my maltese) he told me why did i pay for so much money for a long haired gerbil. He told me I should have gotten a real dog. Now he loves the girls so much, sings to them, cuddles them, and brags about them! Every time he sees Belle he screams "come to gramps!"

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

Here's another picture I found of my DH giving Gucci some water from the water bottle! Just look at him taking care of his 'Princess'!

Such a daddy's girl, sometimes! I tell ya! lol

Kara


----------



## Guest

HAHAHA..that's funny Kara! I have done that when I've forgotten their water bowl..

have you seen the collapsable kind that you can just put in your purse??


----------



## Laurief

Nancy - those are adorable. I love when they sleep on your shoulders!! 

Boy - that little Gucci is so spoiled!!


----------



## pjewel

DanielBMe said:


> lol thanks! I just wish I wasn't blowing a kiss. Almost makes me look like I have Angelina Jolie lips ;-)


Nothing terrible about that -- it works for her.


----------



## pjewel

NancyVB said:


> This is the man that wanted a real dog?!? He LOVES our puppies!
> The first picture is Oscar at about 4 months. the next one is Oscar and Emma as they uaually are when we watch t.v. The third is Shailee, the little love bug. I am really enjoying this thread.


Well if that's not a commercial for rescue I don't know what is. How cute. Love them all.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

These are the sweetest pictures everyone!! Just love them. Here is another one of mine. I need to get one of all 3 but thats kind of hard to get all to sit still for a picture!


----------



## NancyVB

I just walked into the family room and this is what I saw...Dad and Oscar ZZZzzz!


----------



## maryam187

Oh Nancy, thanks for that cute pic, it's really a 'aaawww' moment you captured there! Bet DH would role his eyes if he knew you caught him like that AND posted it here ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz

What wonderful photos! Cazzie's and DH's turn now. 

Suzy


----------



## Guest

Oh, Suzy..that is such a cute photo! Cazz is really getting big!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Suzy~ I love the doting look your DH is giving Cazzie. He's smitten, for sure!


----------



## irnfit

Suzy, great pic. Caz is a sweety.

Nancy, that pic is priceless.

Shannon, they are too cute.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Actually, DH (Ron) was the one who picked Cazzie out. We had gone to see a slightly older fellow, but the breeder had brought out some younger pups, and there was this little fireball who was bouncing around the pen, jumping up, harassing his mates and his mom...I said to DH, "look at this one!" and he said "That's the one I want!" It is so sweet to see this big guy with his little buddy. He sounds wounded when he tells people, "Cazzie loves Suzy best." Not true! Not true!


----------



## Lynn

The pictures on the guys with their Havs are great!!! Really enjoyed the new pictures posted!


----------



## ama0722

Caz is very cute with his bff 

Shannon- Could Trip and Jax look anymore like brothers, in that picture if I didn't know better, I would think they were litter mates!


----------



## Thumper

Diane,

Yes, I do have the collapsing bowl, but Gucci won't drink out of it, well, she tried once and tipped it over and made a mess and now she's scared of it! lol, The water bottle works fine, though. I've managed to perfect tilting it just enough for her to drink w/o spilling it.

Great pictures, everyone!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Nancy, just love that picture= 2 sleeping men!!

Shannon, I am with you, I cannot get all three to be in the same place at once, along with DH!! 

I am still loving this thread - hope we see more!!


----------



## Paige

Great pictures everyone. It's so cute to see how these men become big softies when they are with havs.


----------



## Thumper

Here is my DS, the youngest..


----------



## luv3havs

Kara,
That is such a sweet picture.
Your son is adorable.
Of course Gucci is, too.


----------



## havaluv

Kara, I worry about Gucci not getting enough affection.  

What a cute pic!


----------



## Amy R.

LOVE all of these pix !! Heartwarming.
Kara, your DS is a doll, so cute with La Princessa.


----------



## Moko

*Molly and the Hub*

I am SO hoping this worked!

These pictures are of Molly and my Hub...she absolutely LOVES her time with him!


----------



## Guest

Oh, I LOVE that last shot of Molly and your DH..TOOOO cute!:biggrin1:


----------



## Moko

*And...*



imamurph52 said:


> Oh, I LOVE that last shot of Molly and your DH..TOOOO cute!:biggrin1:


Molly got "scalped" today...much, much more of a puppy-cut than I asked for, but we were amazed at all her "Dalmation spots" that were disguising themselves as "salt and pepper"!

Love seeing those eyes, though!


----------



## ama0722

Nice picture and WOW does Molly have the ticking gene! Very cute fuzzy dalmatian you have there!


----------



## Lynn

If I want to put a smile on my face......I just open this thread up. I love all the new pictures of the havs and their daddys. The picture of Molly and her dad at the top of the stairs is really a cute one!


----------



## Jane

I love Molly's ticking! Lincoln also has ticking, but just a bit. You can really see it now that her hair is short - wow! CUTE!


----------



## Missy

Wow-- I really love Molly's ticking!!! she is gorgeous big girl. I actually think these photos show how big she is-- unless that is a tiny chair. But from one 20 lb Hav to another. I can't think of anything better.. She sure does love her daddy!!! so cute!


----------



## Moko

Missy said:


> Wow-- I really love Molly's ticking!!! she is gorgeous big girl. I actually think these photos show how big she is-- unless that is a tiny chair. But from one 20 lb Hav to another. I can't think of anything better.. She sure does love her daddy!!! so cute!


Not a tiny chair, and NOT a tiny Hub! ound:

When Molly was a fuzz-ball, though, she looked so much bigger to us! She does have a long body!


----------



## Missy

I just love all of molly- I think she and my Cash would hit it off!!!


----------



## Leslie

Looks like Molly got her fair share of the ticking gene! Great shots, I really like the last one


----------



## Jan D

What a great thread! I'd better get cracking with the camera...

I'm loving all the pictures!


----------



## havaluv

Oh, look how neat Molly's coloring is! She looks happy with her new haircut and happy with her handsome daddy!


----------



## irnfit

Took this pic of DH playing with Shelby last night.


----------



## Missy

I had missed a lot of these!!!! There is nothing sexier than a man and his Havanese!!! Ladies your DH's and sons are mighty Handsome. And so are you Daniel. great thread!


----------



## Laurief

Cute Michele, was she trying to kiss his ears?


----------



## irnfit

No, he was hiding from her and she kept jumping on his back.


----------



## Guest

ound: That's funny Michele! Does he know you posted that pic?

My DH does this with Sophie...he'll pull the covers over his head and she'll go nuts trying to dig him out!!!


----------



## Missy

Michael won't allow pictures of him but this is his foot


----------



## Lina

Missy, LOL. That pictures is too funny.


----------



## mugsy & me

irnfit said:


> Here's my DH (Ralph) with his girl, Shelby.


ralph could be my brother...or me for that matter!!
i thought it was a pic of me when i took my first look!

joe


----------



## irnfit

Joe - I thought you were talking about the 2nd picture with his shirt over his head. ound: Well, you are a very good looking guy!


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, I love that picture of Shelby and your husband. That's a hoot!


----------



## JimMontana

*I'm back*

I don't know how many are still paying attention to this thread but I'll add mine. And take the liberty of including a bit of what I've been doing and why gone from the forum for so long.
First 2 pics are couple of my favorites back when Minka only 10 weeks old. And then next pics... hey, those aren't Havanese!!

I was gone over a month vacationing to Thailand in Dec.-Jan. Before that, extra time in ending my job that I'd been in over 14 years; and getting ready for that big trip. Now still seems like trying to catch up. I've missed you all.

Here are 2 pics of me with different sort of animals from Thailand. Hope you don't mind. First one: with a baby Gibbon, 1 year old. It was actually in diapers. It was sooooo cute, friendly and clinging to humans, bathed clean and soooo soft and fuzzy. Might have been a black-market animal, but dang it was great to get to hold the cute little guy anyway.

Next photo: me and my stepson's girlfriend. And look, there's no driver on this elephant and it's leading us right into this river! LOL; the small Thai driver/handler who rides "bareback" right behind head on the elephant's strong neck, had got off with my camera to take the photo. These elephants are pretty well treated.

Sometime soon I'm going to post a batch of favorite Thailand photos on a website and if any of you want the link, PM me.
Jim


----------



## Lina

Jim, welcome back! It sounds like you had a great time in Thailand! I love that picture of the baby Gibbon. Too cute.

Those first two pictures with Minka are also adorable.


----------



## SMARTY

Welcome back Jim, great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lynn

Hi Jim! Welcome back!!! Great pictures....and I bet you have more to share with us:biggrin1: 

There was a posting "Where is Jim??" It might be on here..... We did notice you were missing, glad your back. Since you have been gone there has been a few more men join the forum.


----------



## Guest

Hey Jim..

Welcome back!!! Are you retired now???

Hey ,GREAT photos! I bet EVERYONE would LOVE to see your Thai photos....you can post them under the coffee shop thread! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Hi Jim, welcome back!!! wow great pictures-- would love to see more. So 14 years in one job-- what's next? I love that picture of you and Minka.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome back, Jim! You were missed! Thanks for the great pix. Wow! Thailand, that's pretty cool! We'd love to see pix.


----------



## JimMontana

thanks you all. Lynn, yes i have some more pics, when I can get around to posting them. Hey, your Missy is sure looking a lot like Tully as she grows up; not surprising since they're first cousins or something.

yes, Thailand was very exotic. I took a lot of photos and still sorting/processing them all; but perhaps I'll put a few favorites in a CoffeeShop thread.

yes, semi early-retired now, but busier than ever. (I had more time for Forum during breaks at my office.) That's how I could take a month overseas. I'm only 52, so I'm just on to doing other things; and wife still works but will also be early-retiring from a 20-year profession.


----------



## ama0722

Welcome back what an amazing trip! Definitely start an OT thread with photos. Or you could get that photo blog up and running!

Amanda


----------



## Callalilly

Ah Jim - there you are!! It's good to have to back. Thank you for sharing your pictures with us and I look forward to more of the same. Maybe a recent shot of Minka and Tully thrown in for good measure. 

Lisa


----------



## Suuske747

Wooo!!! Jim is back!!!!
Welcome back to you and Minka and Tully, we are desperately in need of updates on those 2


----------



## Janet Zee

Welcome back Jim, you were missed, especially your 2 cuties Minka & Tully.


----------



## marjrc

Great photos, Jim!! I love that one of Minka atop your head. Too sweet.

Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## JimMontana

Here's one more; hope the bathrobe shot is okay, but thought I'd show something cute I've done with Tully since small puppy: put him inside my bathrobe with just his head sticking out. Not as easy now and I have to partly hold him in with one hand; and you can see his lower body bulging out to my left side there. 

I'll come downstairs after my morning shower still in robe to get my cup of coffee and he knows, when I ask, "Tully, want to go for a robe ride!" I think he maybe likes being against my body, and of course I like the feel of his silky hair too! He's actually got a hairband atop his head here but the rest of his face is a wild mess, as usual, for the wild sort of guy he is; so I guess you can hardly tell this is a dog? 

When a smaller pup, I could stuff him in there and be able to walk around doing things with both hands and accomplish a lot more. Did that with Minka some too. So, a tip for puppy owners: stuff them inside and just make sure you cinched your waist band tight, haha.


----------



## Havtahava

Jim, it is great to hear from you. I was wondering what happened to you and to Yvonne too. What a fabulous opportunity you had to go to Thailand. How exciting!


----------



## JimMontana

Kimberly, in case you check back to this thread, thanks! As for sister Yvonne, different excuses: she has been swamped with work and I hear from her little myself (but much of it working at home, so she gets to be with Hav "Bounder"), and she already spends too much time on computer I think for work-related and can't get to the Forum much. She does love Bounder. There, Yvonne, I've explained your absence for you.


----------



## Havtahava

I did check!  I wasn't kidding when I said I had wondered about both of you. 

Please pass on my regards to your sister. I'm glad to hear all is well with both of you. That's great! You were both missed.


----------



## Moko

Just a couple of pics of my two loves! 

Nobody, except MOLLY, could get away with sitting in "The King Chair"! :jaw:


----------



## maryam187

Awww, they know how to act all innocent, don't they?


----------



## Moko

maryam187 said:


> Awww, they know how to act all innocent, don't they?


Yep! And the Havs, too! ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187

Maureen, :laugh:


----------



## Lina

Maureen, that is a great picture of Molly and DH! I love the one of him looking at her in the chair. It's as if he's wondering whether he should bother taking her off or not. LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom

Maureen, those are great photos. Don't you just love how these little dogs capture these men!


----------



## Laurief

Daddy & Molly are IN LOVE!!! Too cute!!


----------



## Leslie

Maureen~ Looks like he adores her! I love how she's coyly looking away and ignoring him in the last one. She knows she's got him wrapped around her paw! ound:


----------



## CacheHavs

I thought I would share these pictures of my hubby hold our 3 week old girls Since I can never get him with our other girls this is the best I can do for this thread :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Heather, that is too cute, though it's obvious that your hubby is trying very hard NOT to care that he has three gorgeous squirming puppies in his arms so as to appear more macho.


----------



## CacheHavs

Lina, I agree, I can't ever seem to get the camera when he is kissing them and loving on them
Oh well, I know eventually I will succeed :biggrin1: I just have to keep trying.


----------



## marjrc

Jim, that is a cute thing to do with your pups! Is it only Tully that loves to do that or does Minka get to go for a robe ride too?

Heather, those pics are adorable! 

Maureen, I love that pic of hubby looking at Molly to get out of HIS chair! She doesn't seem to be too scared of him though. LOL


----------



## Missy

Heather, too cute. A real man with adorable 3 week old puppies. What not puppy thread this time? sure would love to see them better...hint hint wink wink...


----------



## Jan D

Maureen,

That picture of your husband with Molly in the kitchen deserves to be framed and put on the coffee table!!

Jan


----------



## Moko

Jan D said:


> Maureen,
> 
> That picture of your husband with Molly in the kitchen deserves to be framed and put on the coffee table!!
> 
> Jan


I LOVE that picture! I have it as my screen saver! That picture says it all!

Good idea! I'll print it and surprise my hub! Thanks...


----------



## irnfit

The pups wer so happy that Daddy was home today. They were giving him lots of love and snuggle time.


----------



## BeverlyA

Awwww, I just adore this thread!!! Everyones puppies and pictures and men are just the best!

Thanks everyone for sharing!
Beverly


----------



## Laurief

Cute cute Michele, it looks like they were all going to take a nap.


----------



## Lina

Michele, that is an adorable picture! I love it.


----------



## Jane

Oh, Michele, that is a precious photo!


----------



## CacheHavs

*New Meaning To POCKET PUPPIES*

I know that I already posted on this, but I just could not resist these pix to not go in this thread.
This gives new meaning to pocket puppies.
My husband was holding two of the three girls while he was watching tv and this is what he ended up doing with them :biggrin1:
Missy I will try to get a thread going for these guys ooppss I mean Girls :biggrin1:, but life has been so busy that I haven't had time to be on here very much


----------



## Laurief

Heather - that is just too cute!! They probably love to snuggle in the warm pockets!!


----------



## Lina

Heather, those photos made me laugh, they are too cute! There goes your hubby again trying to look all tough and macho. Please tell him it's impossible to do that with puppies around!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Heather I love the pocket girls. Way too cute.


----------



## Missy

Heather, that thread is just adorable - made me GFETE!!! (grin from ear to ear)


----------



## marjrc

CUTE !!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn

This is still my all time favorite thread! Michele and Heather I love the pictures!


----------



## Suuske747

*Jim:* the "robe ride" is too funny!!! Brilliant!!! 
Sierra loves "laundry baskets" rides hahahaha

*Heather:*
Hillarious!!!! Thank you for sharing! I hadn't seen it yet!!!

Honestly this has got to be our Nr. 1 top thread!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Adorable, Heather!!!

I agree this is the best thread :biggrin1:


----------



## maryvee

caught my two boys napping the other day....


----------



## maryam187

Oh how sweet, looks like Billy has made himself very comfortable with the 2 of you in such a short time!


----------



## Lina

Don't you just love dog pillows?


----------



## Missy

awww Billy and your DH. Do your DH's know you post pics of them? mine has to approve any shots I post of him. But then again, I would be the same way.


----------



## Moko

Sometimes I feel like chopped meat! :jaw:

Molly just LOVES her daddy!


----------



## marjrc

You're too funny! lol Great shot of them having a good time. 

Here's my hubby, Ralph, with Ricky. They have the same hair. ound:


----------



## maryam187

Maureen and Marj, :laugh:


----------



## Moko

marjrc said:


> You're too funny! lol Great shot of them having a good time.
> 
> Here's my hubby, Ralph, with Ricky. They have the same hair. ound:


Hey! I never thought about it, but Molly and my hub have the same hair, too!

(My hub is in DEEP denial, however! He still puts "BLOND" on his fishing license! And sometimes, he still thinks he's Dion....those were the days! ) ound:ound:


----------



## Lina

Marj, LOL, they really DO have the same hair!


----------



## maryvee

so...billy knows where the good stuff comes from!! with the weather being so nice, we have been grilling a lot and he follows DH around the entire time!!!


----------



## havaluv

hehehe....Billy's no dummy. That's precious


----------



## Leslie

:bump: Angie's pic of Kaya and her daddy made me think of this thread. So, thought it was a good time to bump it up for all the newbies to see.


----------



## Lively

*Smitten*

My boyfriend Paul was completely against getting a dog for two years. Now that we have one he is 100% smitten! This is my favorite pic of them.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Nicole this is a great picture. My husband is the exact same! He was so on the fence, tough-guy about it for about two years, and now he can't imagine life without Posh.


----------



## Jane

Same here, Nicole! These Havs are very special - they can soften the hardest hearts! :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh what a wonderful photo. I love it when men fall in love with the dogs.


----------



## Lilly's mom

My Lilly is still working on my DH. We have good days and bad days.


----------



## good buddy

Oh Katrina you must have a real hard case! Even my hubby has melted under the Hav spell. We've had dogs together since being married and he also had dogs growing up but a Havanese has proven to be something different for him. He told me that he never really got it when people talked about spending tons of money to save the life of their pet.. why not just buy a new one? He totally GETS IT now!


----------



## Lilly's mom

I think it is because Lilly was just sorta dumped on us by my dad. He bought her then decided he was allergic to her when actually he was allergic to all of the work involved with a puppy. He thought he could raise her according to a book and potty train her in 10 days. :brick: My dad has never had an indoor dog never bought a dog only bought Lilly so my children would want to spend more time over at his house. All wrong reasons. So now I have her and I get the pleasure of loving her and getting loved back by her. He will take care of her for me when we travel because by DH will not take her and most places we travel to are places that aren't dog friendly so I understand. 

Most days my DH is caring and some what enjoying her company she sees to it. ound: He just doesn't like to be kissed on the lips by her and she tries so hard to kiss him after thoroughly sniffing his moustach it is realy funny to watch because she only does it to him. ound:ound: She will win his heart eventually she is not giving up.


----------



## Poornima

This thread always makes me smile. Thanks for bumping it Leslie.

I must say that it was my DH who wanted a dog and I just knew that I would be a full-time doggy mom and wasn't too keen to take up the role.

DH wasn't inclined to get the toy breeds but after a lot of research on my part, I convinced him to consider the Havanese for the obvious reasons. He had to work hard to convince me to get our the second one. Of course, once you see these furballs, there is no going back.

My DH *DOTES* on Benji and Lizzie. We have lots of pictures and videos but I can't share it without his permission.


----------



## Lina

Spencer was the one with the allergy, so we made sure to get a hypoallergenic breed. His parents have Dauchsunds so he's used to smaller dogs and didn't care whether we got a big manly dog or a small one.  He adores Kubrick and was the first to mention getting a second one. We're waiting for the timing to be right, but we both can't wait to add another to the mix. Kubrick has a lot of energy! LOL.

The two love to roughhouse and wrestle and Spencer chases Kubrick all around the apartment. They also love to play "monster" where Spencer acts like a monster (arms up over his head and growling) and Kubrick gets up on his hind legs and imitates him, standing up like a bear. It's very cute.


----------



## herrick51

Thanks for bumping this thread! I'm a newbie and missed it. . .the best pics!
We never thought we'd get a dog. I always had cats, but my DH has terrible allergies, so when my kitty died a year ago, I thought we'd be without a pet. My sweet husband was diagnosed with lymphoma last June, and we spent 6 months battling for his life. When he was declared free of disease last November, he decided he wanted to give me a special gift, and by February we had Brody. He is a "Momma's Boy", but really, really loves his daddy. My husband is sooooo protective and adores Brody. It is the sweetest thing to see them together. Our puppy has brought so much joy and downright FUN into our lives!
(We live in a very rural area with a slow connection, so I can't get their pic to load.)


----------



## earfax

*GREAT THREAD*

I had join in here are some pictures my my husband and our little Mollie. One is with my nephew


----------



## earfax

*oops here are the others*

here they are


----------



## JeanMarie

When my ex-DH heard I had a dog...his response was: "Who's idea was that???" 

Ummmmmm....MINE??!ound:

Thing is, he wasn't raised around dogs and we always had cats when we were married...so I guess he thought I really didn't care for them. And to be truthful, I wasn't that crazy about other people's little dogs, for the most part. When you get your own baby, it's SO different. And...I now like other peoples pups more, too! 

When I walk Riley, the guys go crazy for him! I don't know...it's something about this breed that is just so alluring.... The ex hasn't met Riley but I know he'd be won over in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Here are my two boys!  Mijo doesn't look thrilled in this pic but he loves his daddy! If he has to choose between attention from me or DH it is always DH he goes to! Hubby thinks its because I smother him with attention 24/7! But isn't that what mommies are supposed to do!? 

~Connie


----------



## Tooetpulik

Boy am I jealous. I am waiting outside for the next guy to pass by and ask them to pose with my dogs.:rockon::rockon:


----------



## michi715

*Ok neither of these are that great but...*

Here are two pictures of Alan and Guapo in "matching" t-shirts...GO PSU! (We took these pictures for a scavenger hunt...poor Guapo had no idea what was going on, we zoomed in, dressed him, snapped some pictures, and then put him back in his pen and took off!) Sorry the pictures are so small...football season's only a few months away and then we'll have plenty more of these


----------



## BeverlyA

Jim and Cooper snuggled up.


----------



## Lynn

Beverly,
That picture of Jim and Cooper is absolutely adorable!! Look how sweet Cooper looks... and he is thinking my daddy loves me this I know.


----------



## Missy

Oh Beverly. they both have the look of love!!! Jim and Cooper forever!!!


----------



## JanB

I don't have one of DH but here is one with my DS22 and Tucker:


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, what a sweet picture!! They both sure look content and relaxed with each other. Tucker's coloring is just what I want 'if' I ever add to my family.


----------



## luv3havs

Jan,
The picture of your son and Tucker is sweet.
They are both handsome guys!


----------



## Addrian

*Bath Time with Daddy*

I have these pictures of my husband giving Darley her first bath. He loves being the bath giver for the pups, then mom can take over when they're big! I just always fall in love with him all over again, hearing him baby talk! Too bad it's short lived! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

I love seeing all the new pictures of our furkids with their men. Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Scooter's Family

:hug:Here's Scooter with his daddy after being groomed today!


----------



## BeverlyA

Wonderful pictures!
Thank you everyone!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero

This is the smile of a man that 'finally' knows the love of a furbaby."
Light was bad in the sunroom, but the love these two have is perfect.


----------



## JanB

Aawww, look at the new pics!

Dale, look how Cicero has grown! It's always way to fast isn't it?

Adriann, don't be too sure; my DH still talks baby talk with our furkids 

Ann, daddy looks happy with the grooming!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Dale-that's a great photo!


----------



## Lynn

this is still my favorite thread I get a smile every time I go to it and look at the new pictures.


----------



## marjrc

Addrian, I love seeing those great, big hands holding such a teeny puppy. Very nice!

Dale, your hubby is a softie. How sweet!!! 

Hey, there's Scooter and Daddy! That is so cute. Scooter is such a tiny thing.


----------



## pjewel

These photos are incredible. You can see the love in the eyes of the men too, and in the hands . Dale, I absolutely love that photo. The bad light that you spoke of actually adds to the feeling in the picture. Wonderful, wonderful!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Dale, I love being able to see a picture of your DH with Cicero. You guys are one good looking couple and I can see how much he's in love with your darling boy. And I agree, he's growing up so fast...never long enough.


----------



## Addrian

I got nuttin to say!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Addrian- 
ound:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

What more can you ask for besides the remote and a Havanese?


----------



## marjrc

Oh my. I can't believe how teeny your Hav is. Too cute!


----------



## Jane

Hav a lot of pets, what a great photo! A big black and white dog and a tiny black and white dog, both curled up with your man! 

Cute!!


----------



## Poornima

Cute picture! The furkids and dad are obviously enjoying their


----------



## Brady's mom

Here are Brady and his Dad at the beach in Cape Cod.


----------



## Addrian

*New Picture to Share!*

My husband can not be serious.... ever. :frusty: I'm going to make a scrapbook this winter called, don't I look like my daddy? I now have 2 pictures to put in it.


----------



## Jane

Awesome photo! They have matching expressions!! I love it!


----------



## Suuske747

Could this thread be put on a sticky in the photo-forum?
I couldn't find it anymore!

This is such a thread to drool over, all these cute men with cute hav's......it needs to be top of the list hahaha!!

Here's Sierra and her hero


----------



## Suuske747

Hav a lot of pets said:


> What more can you ask for besides the remote and a Havanese?


Oh that one is priceless!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Suzanne, you can't get any sweeter than that.!!


----------



## marjrc

Nice to see who Brady's dad is! And that funny photo. Too cute!! lol 
Love the ones of Sierra and her papa. You can tell he loves her very much!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Tripp just loves my DH & he crawled up there just to lay on him. THis is Sunday afternoon nap. I love this picture.


----------



## havaluv

aaawwww, I haven't seen this thread for a while and I missed quite a few pictures! What fun to catch up! This is just one of my favorite threads on the forum. Suzanne, what gorgeous photos, and oh! look how darling Tripp looks!


----------



## Suuske747

I just loooove all the men with their Hav's!

I think all the pics in this thread are worth a "Hot Stuff" Calendar on its own!!eace: One to drool over!! hahaha!!


----------



## moxie

I just discovered this darling thread!! Here are two of my favorite guys.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

What wonderful photos of the men and their havs! This is one of my favorite threads too!


----------



## Posh's Mom

This isn't the most endearing photo of my husband and Posh, but he really is wrapped around her paw. I hopefully will catch a better picture, and one that is a little more in focus.  I've been having way too much fun with my new iPhone and haven't been using my good cameras at all! Naughty me.


----------



## BeverlyA

Just getting caught up on this thread and it never disappoints! I agree...our Hav's and their daddy's deserve their very own calendar!

What very special and heart warming pictures, ,thank you everyone for sharing!

Beverly


----------



## Brady's mom

:tape:Shhhhhh. Don't tell him I posted this. He might kill me


----------



## irnfit

Karen, that's great! I love the way Brady is curled around his Daddy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Karen-That photo is so cute! Even made my DH laugh!


----------



## lcy_pt

I'm so glad to see this thread revived. Karen that is priceless! The post-Thanksgiving naptime picture :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Karen, I love that picture...Brady as a neck pillow is just to cute!


----------



## Tritia

Oh Karen, it just doesn't get any cuter then that!


----------



## JeanMarie

Perfect shot, Karen! Looks like "turkey-coma" at your household!


----------



## Sheri

I read this whole thread last night for an hour! Love it! I had to take a couple of motrin because of achy eyes after over an hour of reading!

What wonderful pictures! Karen, I love the stylish neck pillow and hand warmer your husband has!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Jane

Karen, that is ADORABLE! Brady blends in so well, I didn't even see him at first!


----------



## Lina

Karen, that's an adorable picture!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Karen, that is just priceless! What a perfect shot!

Why is my DH always half naked when he's sleeping with the furbabies? :frusty:

Beverly


----------



## Poornima

Karen, it is such a sweet picture! It is definitely a Kodak moment! 

I love this thread! It always makes me smile.


----------



## Suuske747

Woohoo!! Brilliant!!!
I hope it will trigger some more men and their hav's piccies!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Karen!!  Great picture of "your boys."


----------



## Sheri

Okay, I'm going to try to send a picture of my son who was home on vacation this summer. Notice that he sports the "ahhh, Mom!" expression of a young male with a camera pointed in his direction! Ha!

And, a funny thing is that he didn't use to care for dogs...now he's talking about how it would be nice to have a "Tucker-dog" for himself!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Cheryl

I find it hilarious that we have 2 threads going right now: this one--men with their Havs and Obama calling Havs girlie dogs. Please nobody mention to our new Pres that this sight exists or he might change his mind about Havs!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

Sheri, what a precious photo of your two boys! Tucker is just beautiful and I can see the affection between him and your son!


----------



## Lynn

Karen, 
That is a great picture....I will never tell you posted it.


----------



## Brady's mom

Thanks everyone. This is one of my favorite threads!!!

Sheri, great picture of your son and Tucker. They look so sweet together.


----------



## Jane

BeverlyA said:


> Why is my DH always half naked when he's sleeping with the furbabies? :frusty:
> 
> Beverly


Maybe so you won't take a photo of him and put it up on the Forum! ound:


----------



## marjrc

*"Why is my DH always half naked when he's sleeping with the furbabies?

Beverly"*

And this is a problem, because ..... ????????  :biggrin1:

LOVE that neck pillow your husband has, Karen. Where can I get one of those? ound: What a very sweet picture.

Sheri, how nice to see Tucker cuddling up to your son. Think your son could handle the grooming and the butt baths if he had a Hav?? ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wow! Look at all the threads! Love seeing all the pictures and seeing everyone.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Here are my men:


----------



## Maxmom

My two guys see "eye to eye".


----------



## BeverlyA

Awwwwwwwww! I just love this thread!!!

Beverly


----------



## imamurph

This is a great thread! I just wish that I hadn't shown it to my DH, as now he avoids the camera when I try to sneak a photo of him and the fur babies..

Maybe I'll have to wait until he falls asleep..


----------



## dbbasser

My dog Leo saved my life when I was in treatment for HCV. So yes I'm hooked on Havanese's. Now we have Zach who is just a clown and full of it.
Got to love em.


----------



## Brady's mom

Such great pictures everyone. Here is a video of Dugan helping his Dad with pushups. He is so funny.


----------



## havaluv

ound: LOL, that's just adorable, Karen! Dugan is so cute (your hubby is too!)


----------



## maryam187

I want a Dugan on top of my DH!


----------



## Jane

ound: Scout helps my hubby do situps every morning, by leaping onto his throat!


----------



## Leeann

Too Cute Karen. Dugan is growing up so fast, tell him to slow down a little.


----------



## Sheri

Jane said:


> ound: Scout helps my hubby do situps every morning, by leaping onto his throat!


Jane, we need a video!!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Sheri

Karen, What a cute video! Your husband is a great sport to let you post it, too! 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## imamurph

TOOOOO FUNNY, Karen!!

Gabriel is always licking my DH's ears, hands arms...what's with that?ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

Now don't be silly. Of course my DH doesn't know I posted that video. Hehe. Dugan is getting really big. He was at the vet the other day is is now 8 pounds. I don't think he will get that big though. I am guessing 12-13 pounds full grown. He certainly will not be as big as his very big brother (20 pounds).


----------



## LuvCicero

I love that video. I wonder if DH would like some weights like that for his birthday to help with his exercises.  That might work ~ I've taught him it's rude to return a gift!!!!


----------



## imamurph

LOL!! I showed this video to my DH and now he say's he doesn't feel alone!


----------



## Missy

Karen, Dugan and DH are very fit indeed. I want Dugan!!! he is adorable!


----------



## Brady's mom

Missy, mark your calendar. We are doing the Cape Cod trip again. Looks like the week of August 1st through the 8th. Both boys are coming, so let's try to plan something this year. And no, sorry, you can't have him. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo

That's a great video. Dugan is so cute. Count me in on the visit. We could come to my house, it's kind of on the way to the Cape.


----------



## Lina

LOL, Karen, I love it!


----------



## Lilly's mom

*ADORABLE video.*


----------



## lolabolola

So cute!!!


----------



## Suuske747

Oooh!! That's sooooo cute!!

Getting deep-ear-lickies while doing pushups!!!


----------



## marjrc

Karen, that is just too adorable for words! Funny as heck, too. lol Love the video.


----------



## CaseysMom

DH saw this thread and was offended that I hadn't submitted a pic of him and our gal, Casey-kins! So here they are....


----------



## Poornima

Karen, I LOVED that video. Benji kisses DH when he does his morning stretching exercises too. It is hilarious to watch.

Elaina, really cute pictures of your DH and Casey.


----------



## Sheri

Elaina, What nice pictures of your Hav and her man! I love seeing these.


----------



## whitBmom

It has been a while since revisiting this thread and it really has become a great thread! Nice to see so many "Men" out there who are just as in love with our Havanese as we are


----------



## Lina

Here's Kubrick with his daddy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lina...you always take great photos! Very nice!


----------



## Jane

Carolina, those fall colors are just gorgeous! Awww, Kubrick looks great with his daddy!


----------



## herrick51

Here's true love. . .DH braving the horrid cold snowy weather to give Brody time to play!


----------



## gelbergirl

great thread.
Wow , as if DH does not look cold enough, look at the w-i-n-d on Brody's coat!

& that Dugan push-up's video - got me into the giggles!


----------



## JeanMarie

Love this thread! I need to find a man for Riley! 

The pushup video is priceless. They are such a "help".


----------



## Scooter's Family

Just looking at Brody and your DH makes me cold!!!


----------



## marjrc

Hey newer members! Don't be shy to add to this thread !!! 

Here's my hubby with Sammy Bammy.


----------



## rdanielle

*I'd so die if he knew I was posting this LOL*

This is my dad. Can you tell he's a dog magnet?


----------



## Scooter's Family

How many dogs are lying on him??? That's hilarious!


----------



## rdanielle

LOL, there are 5 & yet there is still room for more


----------



## Sheri

What a sweet picture! You can tell the pups all adore him!

(But, yeah, if I were you I don't think I'd tell him I just posted that on the Forum! Ha!)


----------



## rdanielle

He's steals them ALL. I specifically chose male dogs in hopes that they'd bond to me better than him. Ahhh, didn't work quite how I thought but at least they know who their master is. LOL, I'm sure if he found out I posted this pic on the web he'd disinherit me so we're all goin to keep this a secret   lol


----------



## marjrc

Mum's the word, Danielle!







It's a great picture!


----------



## JeanMarie

OMG! Who needs a blanket? That is a priceless shot. I love the angles they've all chosen to fit on him.... 
"*Throw another pup on, honey! It looks to be a five dog night*" ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

That is so funny. I see room for at least 2 more. :biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie

Ohhh yeah. He needs one to keep his head warm, one for his neck and ....what's that??? I see a leg with no doggy. That won't do. He needs 3 more at least.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just finished looking at this thread !! How precious !! I will definitely have to sneak a picture in of DH and his 2 babies...and yes, he calls them that. 

I really, really enjoyed looking through this almost 2-year thread.


----------



## Brady's mom

Here are Brady and his dad snoozing last night. It is nice of Brady to share his couch with my DH. Shhhh, don't tell DH I posted this. He would shoot me.


----------



## marjrc

Brady looks SOOOOOO comfy!! LOL ound: 

No worries, Karen. Your secret is safe with me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Soooo Adorable Karen.


----------



## Lina

So cute! Though I have to say that Brady looks just a tiny bit cuter... though I won't tell your hubby that either.


----------



## Scooter's Family

All these guys are just big softies! They love the doggies as much as we do.


----------



## lcy_pt

Harley's favorite spot with his daddy.....










and Seymour's....










....yes, Seymour usually sits along my DH's neck.....we have dubbed him Cat Dog :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Pat, I love it! ound:


----------



## micki2much

Thanks Pat for helping me find this...I know I posted these but I did want to keep these pictures with the proper thread. Here is bed time at our house for dad and Fin...Seamus and I are night owls :biggrin1


----------



## lcy_pt

Michelle....I looked at these again....are you sure that isn't a Daniel Boone hat in the second pic?? ound:

View attachment 22174
View attachment 22173


----------



## micki2much

ound: Pat, it sures looks like it! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Michelle-He's gonna kill you! Love the pics though, very sweet.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awwwww, look at Daddy and Finnegan. Now for that he gets an "A" on his report card for being the cutest sleeping dog and another "A" for best cuddler.

Neither of my 2 are cuddlers....what's up with that? If you bother Evye while she's sleeping she crawls back in her crate.


----------



## Lunastar

Awesome Thread. I agree that it needs a sticky. I'll have to hunt up a Pic of DH and the girls.


----------



## Lynn

Michelle,
That picture is too funny...that is how Missy sleeps with me at night, she things she should have some of my pillow I thought I was the only one....


----------



## Evye's Mom

YES !!!! I finally captured a kodak moment. Evye and Bentley with their "Daddy". Evye had to sneak a kiss.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Very sweet Sharlene!


----------



## Pixiesmom

What great photos! 
Eyve and Bentley are soo adorable!!


----------



## herrick51

I love this thread! Couldn't sleep tonight due to my arthritic knee waking me, so decided to cheer myself up by looking through these great photos - I think I may have posted this one on another thread, but it is so sweet - Brody just loves to nap with his daddy!









mary


----------



## Evye's Mom

Evye actually hates to cuddle. She only wanted to get up there because Bentley was. Her snuggle time lasted all but a few minutes...long enough for me to take a picture.


----------



## Posh's Mom

I submitted this in a monthly challenge, but thought it really deserved to be here.

Posh & Daddy "watching" late night television.


----------



## lcy_pt

Haha! Maybe Posh is watching reruns of the Dog Whisperer? :biggrin1:

P.S. Totally off topic Amy, but I luv your D.H.'s glasses!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Now that is a little cuddle bug if I ever saw one. So cute.


----------



## herrick51

What a darling daddy's girl. . .love that late night TV!


----------



## micki2much

Sharlene and Amy - Those pictures are sooooooooooooo cute! I LOVE this thread!


----------



## vipbrj

I don't have any really great pictures yet but.... Wall-E playing with his dad:


----------



## micki2much

AWWWWW, they are sooo cute together!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Wall-E and daddy are both cute!


----------



## Lunastar

I just love this thread. What great pictures of everyone.


----------



## Evye's Mom

This may not be the thread to post this issue but as soon as I get "Daddy's" new project vacuumed up, I will take a picture. He made a ramp so they can up and down off our very high bed safely. He carpeted it so it blends in with our carpet (left over carpet) and put hinges on it so it can fold up and be tucked under the bed if we ever want it to be invisible. They are already using it like a pro. We tell them to go "night-night" and they run up the ramp and lay on the bed. We call them down and they come down the ramp like little champs. We may be cutting our nose to spite our face but my bed was my worst fear.....their safety comes first. Pictures forth coming...it's our first day experimenting with it.


----------



## Sheri

Wall-e and his daddy look like they are having such fun together!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Evye's Mom said:


> This may not be the thread to post this issue but as soon as I get "Daddy's" new project vacuumed up, I will take a picture. He made a ramp so they can up and down off our very high bed safely. He carpeted it so it blends in with our carpet (left over carpet) and put hinges on it so it can fold up and be tucked under the bed if we ever want it to be invisible. They are already using it like a pro. We tell them to go "night-night" and they run up the ramp and lay on the bed. We call them down and they come down the ramp like little champs. We may be cutting our nose to spite our face but my bed was my worst fear.....their safety comes first. Pictures forth coming...it's our first day experimenting with it.


hoto:hoto:hoto: We're waiting....


----------



## Lunastar

I want to show hubby pictures of your ramp, it sounds perfect.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Lunastar said:


> I want to show hubby pictures of your ramp, it sounds perfect.


Ok, hopefully I can take some pics tonight, if not tomorrow. I wouldn't tell my DH this but he could have made it a wee bit shorter. He made it bed height and he really didn't have to...but shhh...I won't tell him I said that.


----------



## micki2much

Sharlen, we won't tell as long as we get pics! Oh we want them with the puppies too!!!!!ound:


----------



## Lunastar

Thank you Sharlene. Right now I have a chest at the foot of the bed the girls use to get up, but they jump to the floor. I'm worried about the stress on their joints. They are young now but you know that will be a problem when they are older. Mums the word on the height. LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom

Yes, puppies included. With cooperation and luck (LOL) I can demonstrate them using it.


----------



## Evye's Mom

*Yup, these pups own their "men".*

I hope these pics display what I was trying to describe. I did take 2 short videos but need DH's help in figuring out how to download. First take, when you walk in my bedroom, you can't even notice it. The legs are collapsible so it can fold semi flat and be stored under the bed (if you are like me for company). If it were a little bit shorter and a little less high, I would love it but it certainly serves the purpose. And yes, we have cut our nose to spite our face. As of yesterday, they think the bed is a really neat place to play.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sorry, didn't rotate picture one...forgive me...I am camera dumb.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh thank you Sharlene, I'm printing them now for hubby. Oh my girls love unmaking.. uum playing on the bed. hahaha


They are having such fun.


----------



## Evye's Mom

There are hinges on the legs so the legs can fold up and the little platform is on a hinge too so it can fold up and disappear if I want it to. If you need any more info, just holler.

I kindly suggested to DH it would be nice if it were a little less high, making it a little less steep. He said it wouldn't be a big deal to remove the carpet and shorten it up, shortening the legs as well. We'll see...they don't have a problem with the steepness so I may leave well enough alone. It also gives me a little security that if they fell off the bed, they would land on that instead of the floor....on that side of the bed anyway.


----------



## Thumper

I am so happy to see this thread revived! It has always been one of my favorites here 

Eyve's mom, I have a black and gold comforter a lot like yours! 


The theme has moved to napping? I have one of DH and Gucci in bed, She was sucking up to Daddy for something that night, can't remember what but she knows how to manipulate, that's for sure..lol


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awwww....looks like Gucci is winning the suck up. I'm so jealous...are my dogs ever going to sleep on top of me...neither are cuddlers for very long. Cute picture. I too just love this thread.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm still too afraid one of them will have an accident on my duvet and I'd just die. DH doesn't like them on the bed either. When we were at the beach he let Scooter on our bed though, he fell back asleep with us and it was very sweet. I loved it!


----------



## Evye's Mom

One accident on the bed and it will be back to their crates. If it were to happen, I think it would be Bentley...so far it hasn't occured to them. This is my "spare" comforter. The first one got pulls from my failing feline. I think I am going to order another spare before they are discontinued...or I will have to do the entire room over. Yes, we are "owned" but I have my limits. Last night was Evye's first night, all night on the bed with no option of a crate, we removed it (We'll see). Bentley went in and out of his.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:bump2:


----------



## Chasza

Gosh, I'm glad this thread was bumped! I am wondering if the platform is self-standing or if it is attatched to the bed? And, are the legs made of wood?

My guys (not Havs) do mess the bed, and I have learned 1) they aren't allowed on there unless we are sleeping as my trying-to-be dominant girl will pee on it!

and 2) I have learned not to leave the comfortor set up on when we are sleeping. The comfortor and extra pillows and sham pillows all get folded up and put to the side. When I make the bed, I use a co-ordinated sheet that came with the set to lay down first, below the comfortor. This is b/c my dogs shed so much, and this way, the sheet will pick up errant hair and I can more easily wash it than the comforter. My guys do have accidents (all kinds). They don't do this on purpose when we are sleeping, but accidents with them do happen regularly enough. Plus, I sleep better b/c I can't find a comfortor that I like, that is reasonably priced, that is all cotton. Any synthetic fabric is too hot and doesn't breathe well enough for me. So, it's extra trouble - it does take a couple minutes set up/ tear down, but when there is an accident, I don't have to replace anything but the sheets and a top, easily washed blanket.


----------



## Leslie

:bump2:

I saw a post in another thread that reminded me of this thread. It's been a long time since it's been on the front page and I thought some of our newbies would enjoy seeing it and might even have a few hoto: to add :biggrin1:


----------



## Perugina

Thanks for the bump! Will try to get a few of hubby and his beloved (yes, that would be Sophie)


----------



## Graciep0o

My husband would kill be if he found out that I was posting this, but oh well..hahaha.

This was taken yesterday afternoon while we were watching tv. I looked over and saw both of them sleeping like this and it cracked me up. Oliver is such a daddy's boy.  This is also the man that didn't want a dog or have anything to do with taking care of a dog...what a sucker.


----------



## Sheri

That photo could even be in the "Look Alikes" thread! Ha, love it!


----------



## good buddy

Love that shot! Oliver is just like his daddy.


----------



## Kathie

That is so cute!!


----------



## Leslie

Sheri said:


> That photo could even be in the "Look Alikes" thread! Ha, love it!


I agree  Very cute!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

*Hubby with Jaime*

Here is a picture I caught with Jaime and my husband out on the deck recently with both of them taking a little rest. Jaime is definately Tom's baby. As I have posted before my husband did not understand my attraction to the Havanese, but finally relented. He is a fanatic about the dogs now. I am definately second fiddle in Jaime's mind -- even though her daddy did not even initially want her!!!!!!!!!
I think I am second fiddle in Tom's mind too (LOL), he sure loves Jaime.

Judy -- Mom to Jaime and Dori


----------



## Kathie

So cute! I almost didn't see Jaime!! We sure wish Abby liked to snuggle with us.


----------



## TurboMom

oooh...here is my hubby, domenick, with turbo


----------



## Kathie

Cute boys!


----------



## good buddy

I love Turbo's hair do! He has a Beatles cut! I always enjoyed that age and length of hair.


----------



## marjrc

SO glad you bumped this thread, Leslie. Sheesh, it was a YEAR since it was updated! lol Great photos. Just love that first one of the two stretched out, napping. lol 

I love Turbo's look!!! Nice and shaggy.


----------



## rdanielle

I'm so glad that this thread finally resurfaced! I searched for it but couldn't find it & I have the perfect picture.

My dad with our last litter of puppies


----------



## Leslie

I love it, Renee!


----------



## Sheri

I'm jealous...he's got a live, soft, warm, wriggling blanket!


----------



## marjrc

Renee, that is just too cute and fun!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh so glad this got bumped.


----------



## good buddy

LOL! Your dad is covered in beautiful puppies!


----------



## marjrc

............. :bump2:


----------



## barbarak

I LOVE this thread! Here's my DH with Huggie at the 6/25/10 play date in Buena Park just 9 days after Huggie came to live with us.

Barbara


----------



## clare

*Top Dog*

Who's the Daddy?DH with Dizzie.


----------



## whimsy

great pictures everyone!!!


----------



## marjrc

Will you look at how tiny Huggie is? So cute. 
I love that picture of your hubby with Dizzie, Clare. They have the same flowing, white hair.


----------



## marjrc

:bump2:


----------



## kicker0927

:bump2:


----------



## Eddie

*Eddie & Jesse*

Taking a dip


----------



## MarinaGirl

Great pic Eddie; Jesse is adorable in his life vest! 
-Jeanne-


----------



## orestis

Here's me and Mucho as captured by some journalists for a "people in the city" column. I'll spare you my mumbling response and give you just the picture.


----------



## krandall

You're BOTH adorable!


----------



## Brady's mom

Great picture!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Awwwwww so sweet


----------



## sandypaws

Great shot of a man and his dog!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

I don't think my dad would be very happy knowing I am posting this, but here is my dad ready to go outside with Chester. He is such a softy.


----------



## Ruthiec

That's beautiful Ruth. They are obviously having a very important man to man conversation - Chester is paying such careful attention


----------



## krandall

Adorable, Ruth!


----------



## BFrancs

Sorry but you know I had to add it to this thread too...

Here is the hubby sleeping with the girls while I work on my paper – he would KILL me!!! If he knew I posted this. LOL 

Poor Rox - she a foot pillow...LOL


----------



## krandall

BFrancs said:


> Sorry but you know I had to add it to this thread too...
> 
> Here is the hubby sleeping with the girls while I work on my paper - he would KILL me!!! If he knew I posted this. LOL
> 
> Poor Rox - she a foot pillow...LOL


LOVE it!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

That is a great picture!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Yet another smitten dad.


----------



## kicker0927

I guess I am owned now....


----------



## BFrancs

The first step is admitting it..... but just case you still unsure - Yes, your puppy owns you! LOL


----------



## krandall

Awww, that picture melts my heart!


----------



## Pucks104

Ruth, the picture of your Dad and Chester is worthy of framing! Just love all these guys showing their softer side with their Havs!


----------



## MarinaGirl

What a great picture Clara!  -Jeanne-


----------



## Ruthiec

Here's my DH and Charlie. This is someone who opened the door by saying "if we get a dog" and is now totally besotted


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures!!


----------



## shimpli

Love!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Aww- what sweet pictures.


----------



## Laurmann2000

This thread is just too great not to bump. Let's update the pictures of all the men and their Havs.


----------



## Molly120213

This is one of my favorite pictures of Molly and my husband. She still likes to get on the recliner with him and lay on his chest while he pets her. She won't do that with me, the little stinker!


----------



## Zoe093014

really nice pic 
I'm guessing he doesn't groom her, give her baths, wash her face, brush her teeth.... LOL!:smile2:


----------



## Cbelknap

We LOVE our daddy!!


----------



## boomana

Wonderful pictures!


----------

